# Need details on Study Courses



## serein (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey everyone I have applied for study visa from the CPIT university and the cost of course is close to $19500 NZ 

Are there any other cheaper courses available ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

serein said:


> Hey everyone I have applied for study visa from the CPIT university and the cost of course is close to $19500 NZ
> 
> Are there any other cheaper courses available ?


to study what?


----------



## serein (Nov 14, 2011)

basicallly any level 7 courses in Computing and IT field


----------

